# My dads brute done (almost)



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Before: 













After:














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigger pictures

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------

